# Trivia 3/28



## luckytrim (Mar 28, 2019)

trivia 3/28

DID YOU KNOW...
The earliest gardens were strictly practical and were used to  grow food and
medicinal herbs. Around 1500 B.C. in Egypt, the first  decorative gardens
appeared.


1. Strange words are These ;
Entomophagy refers to the eating of ... what ?
2. Uncle John's Bathroom Reader is a collection of ... what  ?
(Hint; the answer is in the Question...)
3. On "Charlie's Angels" Charlie's face was never seen, but  who portrayed
him (voice)?
4. What's the more archaic term for Polio ?
5. In the U.S., what is the UCMJ?
6. What "Looney Tunes" character is constantly singing  "Camptown Races"?
7. Who is sometimes referred to as the modern day Frank  Sinatra ?
8. Wellington and Jodhpur are cities in New Zealand and India,  respectively, 
but what else are they ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Foreign Accent Syndrome is an extremely rare brain disorder  that causes
sufferers to speak involuntarily in a foreign  accent.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Insects
2. Trivia
3. John Forsythe
4. Infantile Paralysis
5. Uniform Code of Military Justice
6. Foghorn Leghorn
7. Michael Bublé
8. Boots

CRAP !!
Foreign accent syndrome (FAS) is speech disorder that causes a  sudden change
to speech so that a native speaker is PERCIEVED to speak with  a “foreign”
accent.
FAS is most often caused by damage to the brain caused by a  stroke or
traumatic brain injury


----------

